# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  How many people are involved in affiliate marketing?

## harounkola

Hi

I'm new to this forum, and want to meet other South African's who are involved in affiliate marketing, to keep in touch, offer help and support.
Please keep in touch!

----------


## robinsonwang

I am interested in this topic. By the way, what are the affiliate program sites you have joined in, shareasale, cj, linkshare,GAN, clixgalore or some other?
What type your site is?

----------


## harounkola

My main site is on my own domain, HarounKola.com and I've spent a few years building up a list interested in esoteric, healing, yoga and other such topics. And the Mindvalley network has got excellent products and a wonderful service for affiliates if you're in this growing vertical.

On my site, I'm trialing an online mentorship program and encourage people to sign up for Mindvalley system, as they have a 2 tier system. I'm waiting for them to introduce a membership system to any of their programs and offer and give affiliates a monthly income.

But mainly I promote ClickBank products, as I find Sharesale, CJ and the other systems a bit clunky for me, and mostly only choose those affiliates who have an affiliate training system.

What about you Robinson, where have you found success?

----------


## divanbower

I am very interested in this thread.... I would love to meet more South-African affiliate marketers! Are there affiliate gatherings in SA, any at all... big or small I would like to hear more about it.

----------


## harounkola

> I am very interested in this thread.... I would love to meet more South-African affiliate marketers! Are there affiliate gatherings in SA, any at all... big or small I would like to hear more about it.


That would be very cool. And if there isn't any happening, perhaps we should organise one!

----------


## sanimoyo

Harounkola why don't you change your wordpress theme or your like that particular one.

----------


## bennies

Affiliates come and go and there are actually just a handful of quality affiliates in South Africa, we need to "make the circle bigger"! Affiliate marketing is more or less where network marketing was a couple of years ago - people think it is a start-to-work-from-home-quick.

----------


## harounkola

> Harounkola why don't you change your wordpress theme or your like that particular one.


I just did. What do you think of the latest one?

----------


## harounkola

Hey peeps. One of my best performing affiliate programs, it pays me over $100 per sale (every month, with a sports betting software that they sell) is launching an gold, silver and oil investing robot.

They're also offering a 15% second tier affiliate commission, so if you'd like to join in on the profits, please sign up at:

https://www.digibank24.com/signup/AM...300/harounkola

Thanks
Haroun

----------


## sanimoyo

> I just did. What do you think of the latest one?


Great, love it

----------


## harounkola

> Great, love it


Thanks

----------


## zwashoo.com

Hi guys, you should take time and visit http://www.zwashoo.com, hit the contact us button and express your interest in joining our affiliate marketing program and we'll be more than happy to get back to you :Smile:

----------


## dfsa

> Hi guys, you should take time and visit http://www.zwashoo.com, hit the contact us button and express your interest in joining our affiliate marketing program and we'll be more than happy to get back to you


swashoo, the topic question here is if there are other affilliate marketers around and to do some networking with them. You just pop in and give your link to a drop shipping website with no detail, not even any sort of detail on your website.

If you want affilliate's to join under you, then start a new thread and explain everything about the oppertunity and what you offer with the oppertunity, don't just spam your link in other threads.

----------

Dave A (25-Jun-12), zwashoo.com (26-Jun-12)

----------


## zwashoo.com

> swashoo, the topic question here is if there are other affilliate marketers around and to do some networking with them. You just pop in and give your link to a drop shipping website with no detail, not even any sort of detail on your website.
> 
> If you want affilliate's to join under you, then start a new thread and explain everything about the oppertunity and what you offer with the oppertunity, don't just spam your link in other threads.


Apologies for not introducing myself. zwashoo.com is an online marketplace, u order ur items online from us and we deliver to ur door. we have an affiliate program where interested parties can join. We are not a drop shipping company nor a spam. If I offended anybody I'm sorry.

----------


## shani

Nice topic.

----------

